# cougar mounts



## TaxidermistWife (Sep 10, 2009)

My husband runs and owns Sevenswest Taxidermy in Kansas. He killed this lion in Idaho and mounted it himself. If you want to see bigger images you can click on the link to the photo gallery on his website. http://sevenswesttaxidermy.com/sevenswest_taxidermy_gallery_LIFESIZE.html What do you think?


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

looks good. I am going on a cougar hunt in bc next year and I am trying to get some ideas for a mount. and a possible taxidermist


----------

